# Home Screen Printing Business California



## PrickleBackEel (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi,

I just recently thought about turning my screen printing hobby into a home based business. I called the Business and License Tax department and they mentioned I needed to get approvals from both the Planning and Fire Department before they could provide me with a Business License. 

Well, long story short, I contacted the Planning Division and one of the city planners on the phone said they could not approve of a Screen Printing Business from home because of hazardous materials.

For those who operate legally from home in California, what steps did you take? What would you recommend me to do? I'm located in Santa Clara.

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Cities set their own rules, you are screwed for an at home biz doing screen printing. Get a local shop and open up there. BTW, in CA there are a lot more rules around garments, get used to being taxed to death.


----------



## PrickleBackEel (Oct 11, 2016)

Binki,

Thanks for the heads up. It looks like I will try and find a place to share. I don't think I could afford the rent around here by myself.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

As you said you couldn't afford the rent, I suggest you to do partner business. Share your business concept with friends or colleagues, I guaranteed that someone interested in your business and invent in it.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Tell them your printing waterbase Ink.


----------



## PrickleBackEel (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for the information you guys. I'm very fortunate that a family friend will be letting me use some space from his shop. Thankfully his shop is in a different city, and so far it seems like the whole process with this city is much easier and straight forward.


----------



## ReapernWeep (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm trying to do this too... and didn't realize that I'd run into zoning clearance issues. My question is... Has anyone used different terminology to get past the zoning permit? What type of ramifications are there for being vague and/or bordering on a lie?

I've heard there is a lot of restrictions against home business's but it's pretty much getting your foot in and then hoping your neighbors don't complain.

Looking for a space or sharing with someone is completely out of the question for me at this moment. I just don't have it in my budget.


----------

